# Fantastic Fan Fotos, July, 2019; Week 2



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Well it's the hot days of summer and what could be hotter than this week's FFF. We are honoring *Sante Fe Jim* as this week's *Star of the Weekend*. Now, it took me a while to figure out his favorite Railroad.  So, I hope I got it right with the *Sante Fe*. Interesting to note that this is Lee Willis's favorite railroad is also the Sante Fe and it is fitting that we mention him this morning as he recovers from shoulder replacement surgery.

Please feel free to post your Sante Fe photos as well as any others that you would like.

View attachment 501694


View attachment 501696


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The AT&SF sightings are common on the Seattle & Yakima RR

Bill


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

From last week’s run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Santa Fe Black Bonnets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks, Bill, Spence and Tim. Great stray to *Sante Fe Jim weekend.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Bill love to see your yellow warbonnet set. 

Our's are the 3rd Rail version when I was successful in lobbying Scott to do them. 

View attachment 501744


View attachment 501746


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

New MTH F3's with the plated side panels.

View attachment 501748


View attachment 501750


View attachment 501752


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Lionel 2003 Sante Fe F3's on the former layout.

View attachment 501754


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here are a few AA warbonnets. One is MTH, the other is a Lionel with a Willis.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Way to go SANTA FE JIM!!!!

Here is my MTH Golden SF video


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

The famous Sante Fe brick. Good one Bob. I will post a photo of Elizabeth's limited edition model today. This is a rare treasure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Laz, your video of theses beautiful MTH Sante Fe F3's is terrific!!!!!

Sante Fe Jim should like this one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Map of Sante Fe system.

View attachment 501762


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Here's an image of an interesting Sante Fe lineup.

View attachment 501764


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

War Bonnets are gorgeous in any color combo. AT&SF 3000....the piece de resistance! If 3000 gets a remake I will be on it like white on rice.

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Gary, Laz just got one. The seller may have another one as well. Let me know and I will hook you up with Laz.

I think there is no other steamer in the O-Gauge hobby like the ATSF 3000.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes GARY, he has another one MIB if you want address e mail me. The one I got was tested but not run for any amount of time. Beauty of a train, I get it next week. I’ll post a video when it arrives.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have any Santa Fe equipment. It's one of the most impressive railroads in history but it's not one of my favorites. I tend to stick to east coast railroads with a few exceptions. Here is my Pennsy G5 pulling a passenger consist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Terrific photos, Pat.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice picture and video everyone.
here is my contribution.








Have a nice weekend!
Andre.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Andre, absolutely beautiful photo. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

View attachment 501776


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Just my Santa Fe Maintenance Truck to share. But looking at all of those great Locomotives, I am thinking I need to expand the empire. After all, the Santa Fe Maintenance Truck does need a Santa Fe engine to maintain!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

That's a gem, Adam.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Now we're talking bright and shiny, like the new MTH F3's.

View attachment 501794


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Elephant style.

View attachment 501796


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

Outstanding night photo.

View attachment 501802


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

While the ATSF never went to Metropolis, Illinois, it did go to Chicago, which is in the same state, so here are a couple of pictures of Metropolis. FWIW, I visited the home of Superman about 25 years ago.

























OK, it has nothing to do with the Santa Fe but it's only a stones throw from Paducah, KY and I bet some Santa Fe engines were repaired in Paducah.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Hands down my favorite railroad..


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Wood,

I really like that black color scheme. Very unique! Thank for sharing those pictures.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Outstanding night photo.


That is a great photo. There is something about a beautiful train running through the night.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

View attachment 501826


View attachment 501828



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

The MTH SantaFe Blue Goose has always been a nice model. I am surprised MTH has yet produced again. I have been tempted a couple times in wanting it for my collection. 

View attachment 501830



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue Goose, love it Ken!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice SF artwork.

View attachment 501850


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Rocky Mountaineer David posted these photos he took of the MTH Sante Fe F3 diesels with the plated side panels. They are classics and in my opinion, the best Sante Fe F units in our hobby.

View attachment 501852


View attachment 501854


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Gary, Laz just got one. The seller may have another one as well. Let me know and I will hook you up with Laz.
> 
> I think there is no other steamer in the O-Gauge hobby like the ATSF 3000.


Thanks Brian. I sent a pm to Laz. I know you love SF and won't be happy until I am surrounded by red and silver streaks. Resistance is futile....I am being assimilated. LOL.

Gary.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Gary, if you love "BIG" steamers, the ATSF is a must have.

Hope you find one. And yes, it is futile to resist.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

While commemorating the Santa Fe let us not forget that the railroad sponsored, to the extent of several tens of thousands of $, the legendary O scale layout at Chicago’s Museum of Science and Industry, handbuilt mostly by the equally legendary Minton Cronkhite:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Patriotic Sante Fe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot the photo, Here it is.

View attachment 501892


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Rocky Mountaineer David posted these photos he took of the MTH Sante Fe F3 diesels with the plated side panels. They are classics and in my opinion, the best Sante Fe F units in our hobby.


I agree with Brian, that MTH Premier SantaFe F3's are the best in comparison to Lionel's and other Manufactures.

The plated side MTH SantaFe Premier Passenger Cars are beautiful too. I often thought about getting a set of the Passenger Cars to go along with MTH's Blue Goose, but have to wait to see when MTH reproduces the Blue Goose again. 

The photo below is not my photo of the MTH Santa Fe observation car but I have seen them on someone else's layout and they are very nice with the plated sides. 

View attachment 501898


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I have always liked the MTH RailKing Mapped Hoppers for different railroads. I have a few of them in my collection. If look for these especially the SantaFe one in the photo below it goes for hefty price on Ebay. 

Luckily, MTH has begun to redo some of these Mapped Hoppers for different railroads in their Premier line. Maybe they will do this SantaFe Hopper again because it is a nice paint scheme.

View attachment 501900


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

I agree Ken, the map cars are very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

View attachment 501926


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

View attachment 501928


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

View attachment 501930


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

View attachment 501932


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got these new MTH Premier ALCO PA’s. I am very pleased.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

You should be pleased Craig as they are not just good, they probably are the best Sante Fe PA's produced to date for O-Gauge.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I waited to see how the Lionel version came out, since it came out with board memory problems, I decided to buy the MTH’s before they were all gone. Glad I did.

(The trailing powered A did have some sort of short, Pats Trains gave me an exchange with no hassle, turned it around within a week, and all is right with the world.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

Pat Trains is a friend to the MTF with a history of treating his customers correctly. He also posts to this forum where others seem to have an issue with us. *He gets my business as I like to support those who support us.*


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

It’s a nice shade a red paint on the units, and I like the high gloss paint and plating. 

Very classy.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Pat Trains is a friend to the MTF with a history of treating his customers correctly. He also posts to this forum where others seem to have an issue with us. *He gets my business as I like to support those who support us.*


Good point Brian. 

I like the way Pat took care of me in house, instead of most other shops that would have said “not our problem, call MTH”

I have done a good amount of business at Pat’s, but I will do more with him from here on out.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

Craig, that photo demonstrates just how good the MTH models really are.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

All weekend I have watched the wonderful Santa Fe pics, appreciating them. However,I not being a Santa Fe guy, I thought I had none to share......but I realized today ( by accident looking for something else), that I have some Santa Fe pics......this is from a generous donation to the modular group......and this engine has been refurbished into one of our runners.....











Peter


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

A huge *THANK YOU* to Brian for starting this thread and to all the other forum members that contributed. YES, Santa Fe is my favorite railroad and has been since at age 5 when my family visited the Museum of Science & Industry in Chicago. Needless to say all I was really interested in was the Santa Fe layout.

To say I was enamored with this layout would be an understatement. Thanks Harborbelt1970 for posting a picture of that layout as well as the track plan.

Fast forward 67 years and believe it or not I am having an HO layout built and my track plan is very, very similar to that one.

Please believe me when I say that was not my intent. I am guessing that plan was locked up somewhere in my memory bank and was released when I signed the contract to have my layout built.

Here is a link to my thread (I am a Looper) on the forum where I first posted anything about my layout. Notice the double loop, two track main line, elevated crossover and pass through yard.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=182338

Spooky.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I couldn't think of any photos to add over the weekend, but I just remembered this photo I took of my Lionel 2175W set back in February very shortly after I acquired it. I always wanted a set of the classic Lionel F3's and jumped on this set when I saw it on eBay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

"Fantastic" thread this week, thanks to all who posted.


----------

